# Ok, I just LITERALLY yelled," who's kid is this?!?!" to my goats.



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Last year I decided to start raising Nubians so I bought a few does and a buck. Had dwarfs before but wanted a bigger dairy goat. So the buckling was with the does for a bit but then put in an adjoining pen for a while but he got so much taller that he was getting out so he moved in with my other buck. Guess he snuck in a bit of fun before the move because I thought I was done with kidding. I just asked my hubby this week about 2 girls that looked like they had a little udder going on. Thought maybe they just had really strong dairy lines in them and maybe it just looked bigger. Remember, dwarfs before this. But I was sure they couldn't be bred. Hmm... guess again! Came home to a beautiful doeling and had to get in the pen to see who had kidded, lol. Had to quickly separate her from the herd and put her in a small pen with the kid because she wasn't wanting to stay with it. but I fed momma and baby got to nurse with some assistance from me. An hour or so later I saw baby nurse on her own and momma cleaning her so hopefully she understands what to do now. Wow, busy Saturday. Now... I guess I need to watch the other girl to see if she is going to kid. Wish I knew when I moved that buck


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Her momma is named Princess Padme so I think this girl will be Padme's Surprise, lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I ask that question a lot. I usually have more than 1 doe kid at the same time and I don't separate them from the herd to kid.

They generally look at me and laugh.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol! That is not so much a problem unless you think they answer you!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Those bucks sure can be sneaky.  Congrats on the girl! Cute name you picked out for her too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Lol! That is not so much a problem unless you think they answer you!


Been there, done that. Once, I called out "Patti?"

And I swore I heard a little "Dan-ielle!" as she ran at me.

The sad thing is I didn't think twice about it until afterwards.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha - I had this happen a couple weeks ago - got home to a new baby when there most definitely should NOT have been a new baby. Much confusion in the herd, the one that was mothering it was definitely NOT its mum since I mated her a month ago, she had stollen it from the actual mother who was very confused. 

I named her Jane Doe 

Congrats on your little one, and yeah I know all about sneaky bucks. I've got another one ready to kid when she shouldnt.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

The second victim kidded last night to a beautiful little doe, black with brown kinda like a doberman, lol. Her name is My little secret(calling her Mya). I THINK we are done kidding here now. Definitely a doe year here. We had 4 singles, 3 twins and only 2 bucks from all those babies.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Stacie1205 said:


> Her momma is named Princess Padme so I think this girl will be Padme's Surprise, lol


That's great! I love that......and I literally laughed out loud when I read the title to this thread....I could see myself doing that exact thing and expecting an answer! Lol


----------

